# Alec "Eck" Mcleod



## bones140 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm trying to contact Alec Mcleod ex Bank Line Engineer ex Bank Line super at the London office (I think). Last saw him on the Willowbank in 1981. Stayed in touch until he left Bank Line in the late 1990. He left London and returned to Scotland in the Inverness area.


----------

